# Just got an Eos...removing the front license plate holder



## Tuppin (Jul 31, 2008)

OK, I'm in Canada and I just imported a 6 month old 2008 Eos 2.0T from the US. I'm loving the vehicle....first convertible. Paprica red. Only had 6000miles on it. It was a 6 month lease.
Where I live you don't need a front plate and this eos came with the front plate mount attached to the front bumper. It looks like they used some type of plastic rivets to attach it. I figure I will be left with holes but what else will I be up against. IT looks like I will have to break the plastic rivets to pry it off. I'm nervous that I may find hard to mask marks under there and not be able to remount the front plate holder.
Any suggestions?
And yes, I will be getting some krytox lubricant for the seals!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Just got an Eos...removing the front license plate holder (Tuppin)*

Myles
Welcome to the forum and enjoy the new car. I'm 
not sure about what's involved in removing it, but I'm faily sure there are chromed plugs around that are designed to cover up the hole...


----------



## Tuppin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Just got an Eos...removing the front license plate holder (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks for the reply.
I found the vehicle in Connecticut and it's about a 600 mile drive from there home here to PEI Canada. I took the bus down and the dealer picked me up at the terminal. I was a little intimidated getting into an unfamiliar car and driving all that way home in much heavier traffic than I'm used to. However, once I got situated in the car....set up my GPS and pointed it home I had the most enjoyable road trip I can remember. Perfect weather....no phone ringing....quiet peaceful...and a terrific vehicle. I really came to appreciate the power and handling through the twisty mountain roads of Maine. Even in 6'th gear it had some grunt!
One bad thing did happen....I got a wicked sun burn on one side of my face!!!!!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Just got an Eos...removing the front license plate holder (Tuppin)*

Myles
Lessons learnt in an EOS #1...
Do not drive from Las Vegas to San Francisco via the Mojave Desert with the top down and no sun screen....


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Just got an Eos...removing the front license plate holder (mark_d_drake)*

...or Orlando to Miami.


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Just got an Eos...removing the front license plate holder (mark_d_drake)*

Or from Orange County to Palm Springs.


----------



## Tuppin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Just got an Eos...removing the front license plate holder (SoCalMan)*

OK, I got the plate mount off and am left with not 4 but 6 holes. Four large holes where the plate mount holders were located and 2 small holes where the extra long screws for holding the plate on went right through to screw into the bumper some.
I went to the local Canadian Tire and found some chrome accent tape in the detailing section of the auto dept. I cut this tape into small circles and covered up the holes....still shows but it's not as noticeable. The front looks better with the plate holder off....even with the little chrome circles.


----------



## abracc (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have the issue that many R32 owners do in states that don't require a front plate. Fortunately VW replaces those under warranty with 'holeless' grills. If not $850 for one without holes......


----------

